# King Shepherd?



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

Is this a true breed? My sister was looking into getting one and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them...doesn't sound like a true breed to me but something that someone developed on the side...but maybe I just haven't found the right sources so far. Thoughts? Experiences? Advice?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Super size it mentality.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

It's a designer dog like "cockapoos," "labradoodles," etc. Their GSD mixed with Malamute and/or Great Pyrenees to provide pet people with a low drive, super-sized, "old" style GSD.

If she is looking for a long-haired GSD type dog she could check out rescues or look into a GSD breeder that may have a long-coat pop up in a litter of standard coats.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

That is what I thought it was. I have been talking her out of it but who knows what she will do. Her husband just got her a bengal cat, I think to try to get her over the dog thing but I don't think it will work. lol. I just rather her not support that kind of breeding of dogs...


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have one (King Shepherd). Not a "breed" (and I use the term loosly since they are really nothing more then a mutt), I would recommend. They are bred purely for size and that means they are lacking a lot in other areas. Fear aggression is common in these dogs, so nerve strength is definitely an issue.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

how is his temperment? My sister has a 2 year old. I just don't see it being a good idea since the reason I got Baron was her husband was afraid of him...so I am not sure what sense it makes to get a larger version of what he is afraid of??? 

I think she was adopted . JK. Love her to death.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've heard a lot about temperament issues in King Shepherds, as well as common joint problems.
Maybe suggest a long coat German Shepherd, instead?
If they are set on an extra-large Shepherd dog and you can't talk them out of it completely there are a few GSD breeders out there who breed oversized dogs (and in some cases long-coated) who are health tested/OFA'd etc. and bred for health and temperament. Better than a King Shepherd from what I hear about them.


----------

